# Does Anyone here likes Rock n' Roll?



## youbetcha1018

Hi, I thought of posting this thread just to let you know how I love Rock n' Roll. Infact, my favorite rock band is Kiss! :thumbup: Well, as we all know Rock n' Roll has been tagged as "Satanic Music".  What can you say? Do you believe that Rock n' Roll is indeed a Satanic Music? And who is your favorite Rock Band? Hope to know your insights. Thanks.


----------



## Paul M

I enjoy all genre's of music but I have to say my top 3 are Rush, Pink Floyd, and Metallica :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller

Rock on. Those that believe Rock and Roll is satanic, ....oh , I better not say that. I will have the thumpers all over me.  Since I dont believe in religion, music is music. 

But yea...I dig it. BTW....I grew listening to KISS, and have seen them every show they have played in Toronto.


----------



## Crazydad

Just like anything, it can be. 

The first album (yes, actual vinyl) I ever owned was Kiss Alive. Followed by Alive 2 and then everything up to and including Dynasty. Then the 80's hit. AC/DC, Maiden, Ozzy, Queensryche, etc.

While I now listen to most anything (no rap), I still love a good guitar riff...


----------



## Goradiogo

I don't think Rock n' roll is satanic. It seems as though everyone thinks hip-hop is for hoodlums. Theres a lot of opinions about every genre. I personally like Metal the most. As I lay dying, All that Remains, and for my softer side, Go Radio.


----------



## epp_b

> Do you believe that Rock n' Roll is indeed a Satanic Music?


No.  To say that it is, is a truly boneheaded and thick-skulled argument.

Rock, as any other genre, merely describes a style of instrumental combinations, arrangements and musical patterns.

The words are what define the morality of any particular song.



> And who is your favorite Rock Band?


Rush > All.  The End.

Rare is the song today that is anywhere near as good as most of the stuff made in the 60s and 70s.  Most of the "music" you hear today is manufactured-for-radio garbage.


----------



## TATTRAT

Didn't Tipper Gore take this on? lol.

Music is art, and like ALL art, it is perceived differently by everyone that choose to listen to it.

Like KISS, I'll say it...thank god for the power chord. As a musician(former)I find most of the bands stuff simple, but there are a hoard of fans that feel differently. As for satanic?!, my ass! they are a party band!

As for my faves in regards to rock: Floyd, Rush, Yes, Vaughn, Van Halen(not van Haggar), UFO, Iron Maiden(though are they under "metal"), the Doors.....I could go on and on...


----------



## Helen B

The work of the Devil, no question about it. Here's the indisputable evidence:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BAImUIzyTU"]Exhibit A[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVEsIFjVvyo"]Exhibit B[/ame]

Best,
Helen


----------



## Alex_B

youbetcha1018 said:


> Well, as we all know Rock n' Roll has been tagged as "Satanic Music".  What can you say? Do you believe that Rock n' Roll is indeed a Satanic Music?



Well, this has not been a topic anywhere since the 60s, right? I never heard that still today people might think so


----------



## Mike_E

Helen may well be right!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Corey123

Paul M said:


> I enjoy all genre's of music but I have to say my top 3 are Rush, Pink Floyd, and Metallica :mrgreen:



You're probably going to think I am crazy, but I have a spirit trying to contact me, and he uses Rush to do that.  It's all a part of a huge mystery involving Toronto, someone from the revolutionary war who founded Toronto, and freemasons.  But yeah, I love rush.


----------



## Stogie

Here is contribution the the devils work  :lmao::lmao:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3lEqVAroX4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## youbetcha1018

Chiller said:


> Rock on.   Those that believe Rock and Roll is satanic, ....oh , I better not say that.  I will have the thumpers all over me.   Since I dont believe in religion, music is music.
> 
> But yea...I dig it. BTW....I grew up with KISS, and have seen them every show they have played in Toronto.




Wow!!! Really? That's cool... Just watched the BIOgraphy channel and they had Gene Simmons interviewed without his make up and with a lot of sexy ladies surrounding him. Then he said, "this for me is Rock n' Roll!!!". Then bringing in loong tongue out....Lol.


----------



## Chiller

youbetcha1018 said:


> Wow!!! Really? That's cool... Just watched the BIOgraphy channel and they had Gene Simmons interviewed without his make up and with a lot of sexy ladies surrounding him. Then he said, "this for me is Rock n' Roll!!!". Then bringing in loong tongue out....Lol.


   I met Gene here at his book signing.   Awesome guy.  I have every KISS record(the old vinyl stuff) all the dolls, the comic book.  :lmao: Then and Alice I worshipped.    I was interviewed like that once...in my dreams. :lmao:


----------



## Flower Child

MY TOP TEN FAVORITE ROCK SONGS as of right now (please comment if you feel the need)

1. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix
2. Guarenteed - Eddie Vedder
3. Winter Time - Steve Miller Band
4. What Is and What Should Never Be - Led Zeppelin
5. Can't You See - Marshall Tucker Band
6. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
7. The Weight - The Band
8. Green River - Creedence Clearwater
9. Nutshell - Alice In Chains
10. I'd Love To Change the World - Ten Years After

do any of you like any of these? i dont ever get to talk music when i'm around my friends because they have no clue who most of these bands are. haha. --they listen to the stupid crap their coming out with now


----------



## Chiller

Flower Child said:


> MY TOP TEN FAVORITE ROCK SONGS as of right now (please comment if you feel the need)
> 
> 1. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix
> 2. Guarenteed - Eddie Vedder
> 3. Winter Time - Steve Miller Band
> 4. *What Is and What Should Never Be - Led Zeppelin*
> 5. Can't You See - Marshall Tucker Band
> 6. *The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix*
> 7. *The Weight - The Band*
> 8. Green River - Creedence Clearwater
> 9. Nutshell - Alice In Chains
> 10. *I'd Love To Change the World - Ten Years After*
> 
> do any of you like any of these? i dont ever get to talk music when i'm around my friends because they have no clue who most of these bands are. haha. --they listen to the stupid crap their coming out with now


  Not a fan of the new music, unless it is the stuff coming out of Europe, progressive metal, and symphonic metal.  Other then that, Im still in the 70/80s


----------



## kundalini

With R&R, I stay pretty much in the 60's to 80's even though there are a few good songs that come out now.  The new ones usually have some resemblance to the older stuff anyway.

With the Blues, I can easily get in the way-back machine and groove on Son House, Billie Holiday, Lead Belly, Robert Johnson and the like on up to todays blues artist.  The blues is the blues is the blues.  Don't need to flap in the wind of change.


----------



## Flower Child

Chiller said:


> Not a fan of the new music, unless it is the stuff coming out of Europe, progressive metal, and symphonic metal.  Other then that, Im still in the 70/80s



ill have to look into the progressive metal and symphonic metal. any bands in particular that are good?


----------



## Chiller

Flower Child said:


> ill have to look into the progressive metal and symphonic metal. any bands in particular that are good?


 Check out....let see, I will just pop off a few of my faves.   Kamelot, Within Temptation, Stratavarious, ....and on the progressive side, Dream Theater, Vicious Rumours.   Some heavy stuff, but not to everyones tastes.


----------



## Flower Child

ill have to listen to some tonight- cant get through to any right now my school blocks EVERYTHING. i looked up water droplets one time and it was also BLOCKED.
im curious as to see what your top 10 song picks would be Chiller.


----------



## Chiller

Flower Child said:


> ill have to listen to some tonight- cant get through to any right now my school blocks EVERYTHING. i looked up water droplets one time and it was also BLOCKED.
> im curious as to see what your top 10 song picks would be Chiller.


 Do ya want my top 10 pick...ever?  That will take some thinking. :gah:


----------



## Flower Child

yes. all time favs. what else do you have to do? hehe. jk


----------



## Ls3D

I think Chris Cornell is a great 'living' rock singer,..  but with fewer hits since Soundgarden,.. let's hope he finds a great group again.  Listening to Audioslave right now - there are some good ones...

Oddly, KORN is probably my favorite band, with TOOL a close 2nd.  Johnathan Davis' range is not that wide, but he brings so much emotion and thick original style.  Tool simply takes me on rich auditory and visual trips..  Try some serious cross country cycling...

Pearl Jam!!!  Kicking musical arse for years...

YES - ZEP - Rush - Pink Floyd - Zappa - Gentle Giant - Manson - NIN, then I will come down with some Jazz, Spanish guitar, Classical.. Love it ALL!

Regarding spiritual matters, I'm so glad we are So far So good.  Open the door wide enough and some highly polarized belief system will no doubt find an overwhelming need to impose their beliefs :hail: - so maybe just leave the screen door open (latch locked) next time.

-Shea


----------



## Flower Child

chris cornell is good. i think his long hair, back in his younger days, made him sound better. Ha ha. the only stuff he has come out with now that i like is "like a stone" with audioslave.

yes pearl jam defintely dominates.

ive said it before and ill say it again--- listen to eddie vedders soundtrack for INTO THE WILD. its a true masterpiece. just his voice and an acoustic.


----------



## Chiller

Flower Child said:


> yes. all time favs. what else do you have to do? hehe. jk


  ok...I will throw something together.  At work right now , so I have my brain shut off. :lmao:


----------



## benhasajeep

Led Zeppelin all the way for me.
First album was Tommy by the Who.  Played it on my Panasonic Hi-Fi.
Had all the KISS albums as soon as they came out.
Classic rock all the way for me.
In 1992/93 I lived in the dorms.  Had a roommate for the first half of the year.  I called him before I moved up and said hey dude I just wanted to let you know I have a pretty big stereo system and I am bringing it up.  He was like I do too.  We were both like, well we will find room some how.

In a 12'x12' dorm room we had 2 Cerwin Vega AT15's and 2 Infinity reference 5's for the main speakers (each had 15" woofers).   With 2 Cerwin Vegas AT10's for rear's.  All powered by a peavy 1,200 amplifier. We had a BASF 24 channel spectrum analyzer, a Pioneer laser disc player, a Mitsubishi 6 head hifi vcr, a 5 disc sony cd, changer, a 6 disc pioneer cd changer, and 2 dual casette players.

Nobody could out gun us.  

We pissed more than a few people off as our choice was rock, and that was against the popular pop type stuff at the time.  If someone got a little to agressive with Michael Jackson stuff or some of the heavy bass stuff that was out at the time.  We just cranked up a little Fantasy by Aldo Nova.  And the first part of the song would clear things off the walls.   Not only were we the loudest, we also caused the most damage.  :mrgreen:


----------



## PryThirdEye

Ls3D said:


> I think Chris Cornell is a great 'living' rock singer,.. but with fewer hits since Soundgarden,.. let's hope he finds a great group again. Listening to Audioslave right now - there are some good ones...
> 
> Oddly, KORN is probably my favorite band, with TOOL a close 2nd. Johnathan Davis' range is not that wide, but he brings so much emotion and thick original style. *Tool simply takes me on rich auditory and visual trips.. Try some serious cross country cycling...*
> 
> Pearl Jam!!! Kicking musical arse for years...
> 
> YES - ZEP - Rush - Pink Floyd - Zappa - Gentle Giant - Manson - NIN, then I will come down with some Jazz, Spanish guitar, Classical.. Love it ALL!
> 
> Regarding spiritual matters, I'm so glad we are So far So good. Open the door wide enough and some highly polarized belief system will no doubt find an overwhelming need to impose their beliefs :hail: - so maybe just leave the screen door open (latch locked) next time.
> 
> -Shea


 

I could probably talk for hours and hours about the "rich auditory and visual trips" Tool takes me on.  I'm crazy in love with Tool.

I'm not a big fan of Korn, but to be fair I've only heard a few songs that are on the radio.


----------



## youbetcha1018

I envy you Chiller, well I have the KISS' dolls. Hey I like Chris Cornell too and Tom Morello. What happens to the topic? Well, anyway, here are my all time fav songs...

1) While my guitar gently weeps - George Harrison and Steve Lukather's version

2) Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix

3) Texas Flood - SRV

4) Voodoo Chile (Slight Return) - Jimi Hendrix

5) N.I.B. - Black Sabbath

6) Slips Away - Andy Timmons

7) Start it up - Robben Ford

8) Highway to hell - AC/DC

9) Like a Stone - Audio Slave

10) God Gave Rock n Roll - KISS


May the God of Rock be with you all...Always.


----------



## kundalini

youbetcha1018 said:


> I envy you Chiller, well I have the KISS' dolls. Hey I like Chris Cornell too and Tom Morello. What happens to the topic? Well, anyway, here are my all time fav songs...
> 
> 1) While my guitar gently weeps - George Harrison and Steve Lukather's version
> 
> 2) Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix
> 
> 3) Texas Flood - SRV
> 
> 4) Voodoo Chile (Slight Return) - Jimi Hendrix
> 
> 5) N.I.B. - Black Sabbath
> 
> 6) Slips Away - Andy Timmons
> 
> 7) Start it up - Robben Ford
> 
> 8) Highway to hell - AC/DC
> 
> 9) Like a Stone - Audio Slave
> 
> 10) God Gave Rock n Roll - KISS
> 
> 
> May the God of Rock be with you all...Always.


 I bet you are married with kids, live far from my home and way too young..... otherwise, I'd try to chat you up.  I mean really, what other chick would choose something off Sabbath's first album on their top ten?     (I actually like Bit of Finger-Sleeping Village-Warning a bit more  )


----------



## a_spaceman

marc bolan was - actually, still IS rock'n'roll
period


----------



## lostprophet

Is rock music satanic? 

YES!!!!!! 

Well everyone knows the Devil has the best tunes

Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Alice in Chains
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Soundgarden
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Sweet Water
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Smashing Pumpkins
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
The Who
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Goo Goo Dolls
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
Sepultura (before max left)
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 NailBomb
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Soulfly
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Lacuna Coil
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Exilia
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Guana Apes
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Moments in Grace
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Funeral for a Friend
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Faith No More
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Mad Season
Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Pearl Jam
 Metallica (before they sold out)

not much of the old stuff for me, it has far too much high pitched twiddly guitar nonsense and spandex for me :greenpbl:



oh and whoever it was that mentioned 'Nutshell' by Alice in Chains, yep its probably one of the greatest songs ever!

And for those who have not lived and not heard it *[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjYjBvvXPcA"]click here[/ame]* 

And another thing for all the Chris Cornell, Alice in Chains and Pearl Jam fans, get yourselves a copy of the movie Singles  

And I'll leave this here, the best band in the world with one of the best cover versions in the world *[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BuAVVNh6w&feature=related"]click[/ame]*


----------



## ViceOfFire

If you enjoy Sabbath/Maiden, then be sure to check out Slough Feg, they are somewhat in the same vein.  Probably the only modern music other than European metal that I enjoy.

Edit:  I know Black Sabbath and Maiden aren't exactly the same genre, I meant to say that chances are if you like them, you'll like Slough feg, as Slough Feg are in the same vein as Iron Maiden.


----------



## Flower Child

lostprophet said:


> Is rock music satanic?
> 
> oh and whoever it was that mentioned 'Nutshell' by Alice in Chains, yep its probably one of the greatest songs ever!
> 
> And for those who have not lived and not heard it *click here*
> 
> And another thing for all the Chris Cornell, Alice in Chains and Pearl Jam fans, get yourselves a copy of the movie Singles
> 
> And I'll leave this here, the best band in the world with one of the best cover versions in the world *click*



i was the one who mentioned "nutshell". i have every song and video alice in chains ever came out with. R.I.P layne staley. i noticed you didnt have very much nirvana on your list? nirvana unplugged, aic unplugged are TOPS. but anyway love 90s grunge too. on another post somewhere  on here-- i think off topic chat-- we have discussed this too


----------



## kundalini

My top ten (tonight) BTW, my DNA requires me to be different.

In no particular order........... gawd, I hope I can count to ten........

..... Oh, this is R&R, not the Blues...... hopefully..... Oh one more thing..... I like it lllllllliiiiiivvvvvvvveeeeeeee


Rare Earth - (I Know) I'm Losing You - In Concert
Blue Oyster Cult - Cities On Flame Wth Rock & Roll - On Your Feet Or On Your Knees
Uhriah Heep - Tears In Your Eyes -Live
Tommy Bolin - Poast Toastee - Private Eyes
Loggins & Messena - Angry Eyes - On Stage
Allman Brothers Band - Les Brer in A Minor - Eat A Peach
Big Head Todd & the Monsters - Circles - Sister Sweetly
Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out - Caught In the Act
Deep Purple - Gettin' Tighter - Come Taste the Band
Chicago Transit Authority - I'm a Man - CTA


There's so much more out there..................................


Ohhhh there are so many more.......................


[EDIT] Don't know which one I'm taking out, but I want to add 
Leon Russell - Jumping Jack Flash Flash/Youngblood - Leon Live

OH, while I'm at it .... Les Dudek - Baby Sweet Baby/What's It Gonna Be - Say No More


----------



## youbetcha1018

lostprophet said:


> Is rock music satanic?
> 
> YES!!!!!!
> 
> Well everyone knows the Devil has the best tunes



... Rock n' Roll!!! Btw, Alice in Chains' songs are great too.


----------



## positionresearch

Rock n roll is not satanic. However, rock does have and in fact requires a sense of rebellion to it. This is why I think that Christian rock is impossible. There is nothing rebellious about it. Favorite band? Guns N Roses, Chinese Democracy is going to be an amazing album.


----------



## Kegger

In all the history of all the rock 'n roll threads, this is the only one without a specific, badass, guitar shredding, vocal tearing metal band EVAR!!!!!

PANTERA RULES!!!!!


----------



## youbetcha1018

kundalini said:


> I bet you are married with kids, live far from my home and way too young..... otherwise, I'd try to chat you up.  I mean really, what other chick would choose something off Sabbath's first album on their top ten?     (I actually like Bit of Finger-Sleeping Village-Warning a bit more  )



Lol. But thanks. No, I am not married yet, but my bf and I have plans of getting married.  Well, my boyfriend is a guitarist of a local band. We both love NIB - Black Sabbath.


----------



## Chiller

I have been tossing this top 10 thingy around for a week and a bit now, and pretty much gave up.   I have music around me all day, and really dig too much to just pick top songs.  So, I will just list a bunch that I really enjoy. 

Megadeth--A toute le monde
Queensryche--Operation Mindcrime
Dream Theater--Metropolis
Within Temptation--Jillian
Iron Maiden--The Number of the Beast
Judas Priest--Painkiller
Kamelot--The Fourth Legacy
RUSH--2112
........and the list goes on and on and on and on...............


----------



## Flower Child

Chiller said:


> I have been tossing this top 10 thingy around for a week and a bit now, and pretty much gave up.   I have music around me all day, and really dig too much to just pick top songs.  So, I will just list a bunch that I really enjoy.
> 
> Megadeth--A toute le monde
> Queensryche--Operation Mindcrime
> Dream Theater--Metropolis
> Within Temptation--Jillian
> Iron Maiden--The Number of the Beast
> Judas Priest--Painkiller
> Kamelot--The Fourth Legacy
> RUSH--2112
> ........and the list goes on and on and on and on...............



 haha. yes, it is quite hard to pick...i like the ones on here i know, though i do not know most of them unfortunatly. guitar hero absolutely ruined number of a beast for me. ......guitar hero....tsk..tsk


----------



## Chiller

Guitar hero cracks me up. Sure it is fun to play, but one night at my daughters, I got hooked on this dang song, and went home seeing...red...red...green...red....red...green.....oh...you see the point. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## youbetcha1018

Lol. That's funny. Hey my guitar heroes are SRV Stevie Ray Vaughn and Jimi Hendrix!:hail:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Anything with guitars in, but would have to include Joe Satriani, Foo Fighters, Pink Floyd, Thin Lizzy, Ozzy Osborne, The Black Keys and Zakk Wylde. Throw Tool, Queensryche, Genesis, Rush and a bunch of others in for good measure. You get the idea.


----------



## Chiller

This is a quote from a reply to a music video by the Scorpions   I cant believe that people will see this deep into a song.  Being in bands for years, the last thing on our mind writting a song was to see what type of encrypted message we could put in there.  SHeeit...have the time we forgot the lyrics when we played live.   It was like the whole backwards tracking thing that those bored housewives decide was corrupting out planet came up with.   Gheesh.... it is music...it is like photography.  Somebody is just creating art 

"Well, my point is simply that these songs have encrypted messages and occult symbology. I for one feel stupid for having listened to them for so long without realizing it, and it makes me feel like these guys are mocking everyone by hiding their symbols and messages in plain sight. "


----------



## Flower Child

hahahaha. hey chiller have you heard the one that says if you play stairway to heaven backwards its supposed to be satanic or something stupid like that. just sounds like stairway to heaven backwards to me.


----------



## youbetcha1018

Flower Child said:


> hahahaha. hey chiller have you heard the one that says if you play stairway to heaven backwards its supposed to be satanic or something stupid like that. just sounds like stairway to heaven backwards to me.



Heard of that! Well, that's silly!


----------



## youbetcha1018

Chris of Arabia said:


> Anything with guitars in, but would have to include Joe Satriani, Foo Fighters, Pink Floyd, Thin Lizzy, Ozzy Osborne, The Black Keys and Zakk Wylde. Throw Tool, Queensryche, Genesis, Rush and a bunch of others in for good measure. You get the idea.



Well, I asked my boyfriend who are his guitar heroes and his lists are:

Jimi Hendrix, SRV, Jeff Beck, Carl Verheyen, Guthrie Govan, Steve Vai, Jason Becker, Joe Bonamassa, Derek Trucks, Johnny Hiland, Andy Timmons, Django Reindhart, Van Halen, Randy Rhoads, Steve Morse, Frank Gamble, Greg Howe and eric Clapton.


----------



## unitekequip

It's only five days until the new guns n roses album comes out. Despite all the bad talk going on, I expect this album to be amazing, on par with the use your illusions, if not better. I hope it's great, otherwise I'm going to be seriously dissapointed. Is anyone else excited for this release?


----------



## Chiller

unitekequip said:


> It's only five days until the new guns n roses album comes out. Despite all the bad talk going on, I expect this album to be amazing, on par with the use your illusions, if not better. I hope it's great, otherwise I'm going to be seriously dissapointed. Is anyone else excited for this release?


 
I was about 10 years ago.   I heard one song off of it already, and was not impressed.   Then again, I stopped living in 1989:lmao:  give or take a few years.  I hope it does good, and competes with the new ACDC, and Metallica.


----------



## abraxas

It gives me stupid nightmares.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxktxvMNOGs[/ame]


----------



## youbetcha1018

Hmmm...Not sure what it is...Headache...


----------



## kundalini

abraxas said:


> It gives me stupid nightmares.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxktxvMNOGs


 Dude, I had to brush my teeth after that!

I had to think quick for a remedy.  My mind almost went [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2lJfpx0F0s"]*Post Toastie*[/ame], like a lot of my friends did.  Thank goodness for archives.


----------

